# International Programming via IPTV?



## Chasjonk (Jan 10, 2011)

I would be interested to hear from other members if they are aware of any IPTV services that offer TV packages/subscriptions for specific International programming such as Asian, European, Latin American, African, Canadian and/or Australian?

For years I was frustrated with the ability of being able to receive no more than say 5 or 6 channels of Polish programming from the satellite service firms (DISH Network & DirecTV). Earlier this year I found a company based in the USA which offers an IPTV package of 90+ Polish channels and in addition over 200+ European, African, Middle Eastern and Asian channels all for the cost of what I was paying for the 5 or 6 Polish channels on one of the DBS services.

So I'm sure that there must be other IPTV firms out there who offer a substantial package of International channels that cater to a specific language base. If any of you out there happen to subscribe or are aware of these types services I would be interested in hearing about them. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Chasjonk said:


> I would be interested to hear from other members if they are aware of any IPTV services that offer TV packages/subscriptions for specific International programming such as Asian, European, Latin American, African, Canadian and/or Australian?
> 
> For years I was frustrated with the ability of being able to receive no more than say 5 or 6 channels of Polish programming from the satellite service firms (DISH Network & DirecTV). Earlier this year I found a company based in the USA which offers an IPTV package of 90+ Polish channels and in addition over 200+ European, African, Middle Eastern and Asian channels all for the cost of what I was paying for the 5 or 6 Polish channels on one of the DBS services.
> 
> So I'm sure that there must be other IPTV firms out there who offer a substantial package of International channels that cater to a specific language base. If any of you out there happen to subscribe or are aware of these types services I would be interested in hearing about them. Thanks.


Hello and welcome to the site.

That's a very good question and something I haven't looked at. I will look around and bit and see what I can find.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chasjonk said:


> I would be interested to hear from other members if they are aware of any IPTV services that offer TV packages/subscriptions for specific International programming such as Asian, European, Latin American, African, Canadian and/or Australian?... Earlier this year I found a company based in the USA which offers an IPTV package of 90+ Polish channels and in addition over 200+ European, African, Middle Eastern and Asian channels all for the cost of what I was paying for the 5 or 6 Polish channels on one of the DBS services...


Welcome. Could you provide a link?


----------



## Chasjonk (Jan 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> Welcome. Could you provide a link?


Thanks for the welcome.


----------

